# Whats The...



## Jsin (Apr 24, 2007)

hey 

was wondering what the cheapest skyline to insure is it the

Gt
Gtt
Gts-t
and any other i miss ? that are lower than theys ? 

cuz i quite fancy tha r32 Gtt wondering wear abouts that is on the price list.

thanks


----------



## Wanabee Kiwi (Mar 31, 2007)

Not sure although i know that alot of insurance companies insure a GTS-t / GTT as a GT-R.

A-Plan seem to come well reccomended


----------

